
Random Darknet Shopper: A Live Mail Art Piece - objectiveariel
https://wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.bitnik.org/r/
======
Rotdhizon
The dark web/deep web/dark net/whateveryouwannacallit has many legal things
sold on it. My favorite story was a few years back, a vendor there was selling
drugs. However, they also had their own coffee blend, and they would send a
bag of their coffee with every purchase. Turns out the coffee was phenomenal.
The vendor started getting so many requests to buy the coffee directly that
they were able to just start selling coffee. I don't remember if that got them
to stop selling their illegal merchandise, but at least they had one avenue of
semi-ethical income.

~~~
lainga
(White takes a sip) "This is incredible... what the hell are we making meth
for?!"

~~~
johnnyfived
Different perspective / explanation:

Coffee works and tastes better while on other drugs.

~~~
lainga
In this case, it was because the character (Gale Boetticher) was really good
at making both meth and coffee.

------
baud147258
I loved the "Mastering the Art of French Cooking" book. I mean it must
something subversive to be sold on the darkweb.

Edit: the other object are interesting: credit card, spy camera...

~~~
matte_black
The Darknet has many recipe books for cannibals, often with disturbing (but
almost delicious) photos of the resulting meals.

~~~
kerkeslager
Source/link? I'm not saying you're wrong, but I've heard a lot of crazy
stories about what's supposedly on the darkweb, but a lot of it seems to be
just that: stories.

~~~
matte_black
_Source /link_? It’s the dark web, you can look yourself. I’m not going to go
spelunking for it.

~~~
dbasedweeb
You won’t do the work to back your own claim? Ok, well add me to the list of
people calling bullshit then. Besides, who, but s cannibal would know the
different between a leg of veal pork, and a... leg? Occam’s Razor says the
books are jokes, pranks, or scams, and/or that you’re bullshitting. In the
absence of evidence at least.

 _Well for starters you can try checking the watchpeopledie subreddit and look
for human stew. I don’t work for free, I’m barely giving a fuck away._

If you can’t back up an extraordinary claim, and “lots of cookbooks for
cannibals” is pretty extraordinary, don’t make claims. If you don’t give a
duck, are lazy, whatever, don’t waste your time making claims. It’s really
simple, unless you’re wasting everyone’s time for amusement, and there’s a
name for that.

~~~
matte_black
Well for starters you can try checking the watchpeopledie subreddit and look
for human stew.

I don’t work for free, I’m barely giving a fuck away.

~~~
kerkeslager
Here's an example of copy/pasting a link to your claims:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/watchpeopledie/search?q=human+stew&...](https://www.reddit.com/r/watchpeopledie/search?q=human+stew&restrict_sr=on&include_over_18=on&sort=relevance&t=all)

That wasn't difficult. Unfortunately, that link doesn't support your claims.

------
sevensor
It's worth reading the bit where it orders ecstasy and gets the exhibit shut
down.

~~~
downandout
Yeah I imagine that in the US, they'd be indicted and accused of using the art
project as an elaborate cover-up for a drug importation conspiracy.

~~~
nipponese
Just file an LLC as the owner for the script, sit back, and watch the show.

------
cowboysauce
I honestly expected it to be 90% drugs, but I was pleasantly surprised to see
the diversity of the items.

~~~
amelius
Perhaps the other items are sold as a kind of cover-up, somehow?

~~~
scottie_m
Knock-offs, and stolen merchandise are often sold by the same criminals who
sell drugs. Aside from street dealers who are dealing to get their next fix,
it’s not as though drug dealers have some need to restrict themselves to one
lucrative market.

------
zaroth
A 1oz [Counterfeit] Canadian Gold Coin for $30

The description doesn’t indicate it was sold as a counterfeit, but no way you
can buy an oz of gold for $30 on the dark web...

[https://wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.bitnik.org/r/021-canadian-
gol...](https://wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.bitnik.org/r/021-canadian-gold-coin/)

~~~
Mononokay
That's a lot of "w."

------
f3r3nc
All these items seems remote, sometimes funny or interesting until I recognize
my friend's very passport.

~~~
skjerns
pics or it didn't happen

------
lainga
I wonder what those "triangle crackers" were and what was so risky about them.

~~~
hackermailman
Firecrackers from Poland, glad they didn't ship explosives in the regular mail
often it is shipped on passenger aircraft in the cargo hold. You would go from
petty smuggler to interpol's most wanted terrorist really fast if something
happened. IIRC the darknet exhibit also shows the packaging, maybe the
firecracker guy didn't want that on display.

~~~
lainga
Oh, THOSE kind of crackers. I was thinking rice cakes...

~~~
diamondo25
Rip-off doritos anyone?

------
f2n
At least they used the correct numbers of w's in the URL.

~~~
lolptdr
What does 22 w's mean?

~~~
sp332
W for Web server, behind seven www proxies. /s

------
tudorw
Cool to see the prosecutor demonstrate a profound understanding of the
possible purpose and utility to which art can be applied.

------
triplenineteen
See also: Institute of Illegal Images

------
elvinyung
Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/576/](https://xkcd.com/576/)

